# Roku



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

We're thinking of getting rid of the satelite dish and going with the Roku xs. Tired of paying for 200 channels that never get watched. I was wondering if anyone that might have one would like to give me some feedback....pros....cons?


----------



## bdmillertime (Jan 7, 2008)

I took the plunge and did the same thing... I use Netflix amazon prime and Hulu plus. I pay about $15 a month for the subscriptions. I love it. My only problem is college football as you can't get any of the games. But I just hit a sports bar or a friends if I really want to watch.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

eztv 


-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am looking into this as well. Is it easy to set up? How about the programing varieties? Thanks.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks just like my Apple TV. We use Netflix and stuff that is on the computer. We still have satellite though.


----------

